# where is the model no.?



## old goat (Jan 24, 2018)

the only writing i can find is on the front of the impeller and it says toro snow hound 20 where do i find the tag with the model no. and serial no.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I couldn't find an answer for you but you might try contacting Toro to see if they know if no one jumps in.

.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

From what I found online they say it's on a Tube between the rear wheels.




old goat said:


> the only writing i can find is on the front of the impeller and it says toro snow hound 20 where do i find the tag with the model no. and serial no.


----------



## old goat (Jan 24, 2018)

looked nothing there. but from the pics it looks like a 31301 made i 1968 thats a close as i can find,so far.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

According to the Toro website they say the information for a 2-stage snowblower will be found either on the rear frame or the top left frame.
On a single-stage unit it will be found on the lower right-hand handle,the lower right housing or on the tube between the wheels as I indicated in the previous email for a single stage -unit. 




old goat said:


> looked nothing there. but from the pics it looks like a 31301 made i 1968 thats a close as i can find,so far.


----------

